# Fresh Juice Buckets - Lodi Gold vs Regina vs Mosti Mondiale



## joshs (Sep 2, 2014)

I am going to do a couple of fresh white juice buckets this year and was hoping for some direction. 

Among others, the three main options for me are Lodi Gold, Regina and Mosti Mondiale (all fresh juice). I'd be looking at 2 different buckets from the following varietals: Chard, Chenin Blanc, Pinot Gris and Viognier. 

*Can anyone compare the quality of the 3 above companies? *I searched the forum and found differing opinions on the Lodi Gold but generally positive, mostly positive on the Regina and not much info at all on the FRESH MM buckets. 

Prices in my area are roughly:

Lodi Gold - Mid $50's
Regina - High $60-$70
MM - $90-$95

Thanks for all your opinions!

-Josh


----------



## joshs (Sep 4, 2014)

Pretty sure I am going with the Lodi Gold Albarino or Chenin Blanc. Just need to submit my order with deposit this week.

Thoughts on a yeast for either of these buckets? 

-Josh


----------



## Kraffty (Sep 4, 2014)

This probably won't help you exactly but Ive done Merlot Lodi buckets in the past and am very happy with them.
Mike


----------



## geek (Sep 4, 2014)

joshs said:


> I am going to do a couple of fresh white juice buckets this year and was hoping for some direction.
> 
> Among others, the three main options for me are Lodi Gold, Regina and Mosti Mondiale (all fresh juice). I'd be looking at 2 different buckets from the following varietals: Chard, Chenin Blanc, Pinot Gris and Viognier.
> 
> ...



I see you're close to me....
Where you buy grapes from, M&M, Maltose?

.


----------



## joshs (Sep 4, 2014)

geek said:


> I see you're close to me....
> Where you buy grapes from, M&M, Maltose?
> 
> .



Maltose....mainly because I spend a lot of time down that way and they have fit my schedule in the past. I actually might do M&M this year instead if the timing works out.

-Josh


----------



## geek (Sep 4, 2014)

This morning they told me they will have Amador for $53/lug.
Their Central Valley is in the $36 range.
M&M will have Lanza for $50

I'd like to meet with local home wine makers, if interested let me know so we can share thoughts.




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 4, 2014)

Just got an email from M&M. Their Lodi and Central Valley shipments will be in this weekend. I guess there has been a bit of a heat wave and they are harvesting earlier than anticipated.


----------



## joshs (Sep 4, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> Just got an email from M&M. Their Lodi and Central Valley shipments will be in this weekend. I guess there has been a bit of a heat wave and they are harvesting earlier than anticipated.




Grapes only or juice as well? Thanks for the update.

Josh


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 4, 2014)

joshs said:


> Grapes only or juice as well? Thanks for the update.
> 
> Josh
> 
> ...



Dear Jim, 

Please read this urgent message regarding the 2014 Fall Harvest.

Our most recent information indicates that across the wine growing regions of California grapes are ripening much quicker than even the growers anticipated. The areas had cooled down, but a recent string of very hot days is pushing brix levels to near harvest readiness. We are seeing the effects already...

ALL varieties of grapes and juice from Central Valley and Lodi will be in stock THIS WEEKEND! 

Suisun Valley, Napa, Sonoma, and Amador will start arriving as early as September 12th.

If you have not secured your order and wish to make wine, you need to ACT NOW!
Call 877.812.1137 or Email [email protected]

The Sales Team
M&M Wine Grape Company, LLC
[email protected]


----------



## joshs (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks Jim!


----------



## joshs (Sep 5, 2014)

I would caution people to call M&M before driving over this weekend. I called today about two different CA white juice buckets and was told that one def won't be in and the other may or may not be. 

Just didn't want people to drive there only to not find what they needed.

-Josh


----------



## geek (Sep 5, 2014)

did you ask about prices?


----------



## joshs (Sep 5, 2014)

geek said:


> did you ask about prices?



I did not as they won't have in what I want tomorrow. I'll call back next week and once I have confirmation of dates, will get pricing for the white's I would like.

-Josh


----------

